# New meter



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi leg? No orange tape and in wrong position in meter?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> Hi leg? No orange tape and in wrong position in meter?


Looks like a single phase meter with a 3 phase 4 wire setup to me.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

There is a high leg sticker in the back.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

4 jaw meter in a 7 jaw socket. 

Not going to work very good........

The system is most likely a 120/208 Y. The high leg sticker is present on all class 200 meter sockets; it applies only if there is a high leg.


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

120/208 system, I did not install meter can old existing on a commercial building. Already piped underground to tap box just had to pull wire and added new panel. New build out of a suite. Talked to POCO service planner and his paper work said a 3phase meter was installed! Lol!!!


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Haha never sharpie your name. Learned that the hardway.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Who is buying all this tape you people use.


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

The customer. Who else would be buying it?


----------

